# How many DE conceived blasts did you transfer at Serum?



## oldermum (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi all.
I'm 48 and just started m/c at six weeks.
We had three perfect day 5 blasts tferred at serum early dec13.
I'm in complete shock.
We live in Aus so the expense and toll of me being away from home three weeks is huge.
We have five ice babies remaining.
I'm seriously considering only having one transferred at a time next time.
Keen to hear anyone else's stories, especially if you are over 45 and using DE.
Thanks
Oldermum

I've since learned from many that it's not optimal to transfer more than one in women of my age. Too much pressure on cervix and if you lose one, it will probably cause a twin to be lost also..  Looks like what happened to us..


----------



## london65 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi, we had 2 first time- got pregnant but only for a short while. Last time we had 3 transferred, one with v low quality so decided not to bin it ( felt somehow attached to it!!) and got pregnant with trips. But one embryo had reverse flow, big nuchal fold etc so was 'reduced' (horrid word/euphemism) to twins and all went well. You do have to be careful with DE as quality and take is often good. But we are v happy wth our lovely girl and boy! 
Good luck.
Kate


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Older mum
What has penny said? Could the been another reason for the loss? You could probably get away with being away for less than 3 weeks if you have fet


----------



## oldermum (Mar 22, 2012)

Congratulations Kate!!  Awesome story.

Dilly, I haven't told Peny yet.  Been processing it all in my mind first...

It's surprising how many girls have a failed first fresh cycle with de then go on to have success with FET 

Hoping that's us too!!!

Keen to get back asap


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I had 3 blasts and bfn at serum


----------



## Shy1 (Jan 11, 2014)

The clinic i donated eggs to only put 1 back in my recipient because of her age but not sure how old she is


----------



## Coolish (Jul 10, 2012)

I had 3 transferred,  which worried me a little as we'd only ever had 2 transferred in Spain but I trusted penny. Just the one took and my gorgeous girl is asleep upstairs.


----------



## oldermum (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you for your feedback, lovely ladies.  
On my Australian forum there seems to be a high percentage of success amongst over 45s overseas with single transfers.  And a lot of success with second attempts with frozen blasts.    Most Oz clinics will only transfer one at a time now to maximize the chance of a BFP. 

I've been concerned about the number of times women have three transferred which often results in the loss of a twin precipitating the loss of the remaining one.  

I'm agonising over how many to choose to have next try.

I'm strongly leaning towards one.

And returning if I have to.  We have five frozen blasts.  

I'm seeing a FS in Melbourne on Feb 10 so may have some better preparations planned for post transfer support when I return next time.


----------

